# Excel help linking cells together.



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

I am trying to make a spreadsheet with city names in the first column on the left. I have three columns each with a company names across the top row. I am adding there prices for each city under thier names. When I reorder the citys or add a new city the columns with the prices will not move up or down with the city they correspond to.

How do I link the different cells together without merging the whole row???

Thanks in advace for any help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Use the data filter function.

Data>Filter>Autofilter

You should see arrows on the top line of each column. Go to the City column and choose Sort Assending or Sort Descending. All corresponding coulmn entries should stay with their proper City.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

I get a message saying,

"This operation requires the merged cells to be identically sized."


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

don't merge the cells. just line up the column entries like you described and they should move with the city column


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

I merged the first three cells together so that I had enough room to type in the city names. The corresponding cells for the prices are only one cell each. But I still need to somehow link them to the merged cells. Is this possible??


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

OK I think I see. Rather than link cells to get the proper width for the city names, try widening the column. So your city names will only be in column A.

Type the entire city name in column A. Don't worry if its wider than the column. We'll fix that when all of the names are entered. 

Now lets widen the column. You can do this by dragging the line separating the columns at the top row (where the letters are). Move your cursur slowly over the line between the A and the B cells in the header row. It should turn into a dark line with arrows pointing out left and right. Now click and drag it to the right until the A column is as wide as the longest name.

Excel can actually do this automatically for you. When you see the dark line with the arrows, double click the left button. 

Now you have city names in a wider column A. Use the method I described before to rearrange the names. The prices should follow. :sayyes:


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

HUZZAH!!!

Thanks so much for the help. Your great.


----------

